# Bud Collection



## nouvellechef (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2014)

I love that PW x BM.  Was my favorite smoke out of all of the ones I acquired from out West. 

Nice pics.....


----------



## MR1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Those are so tasty looking.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 19, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I love that PW x BM. Was my favorite smoke out of all of the ones I acquired from out West.
> 
> Nice pics.....


 
 It was huh. I am about to pop a few more gems of Purple Wreck crosses from BBP I have been safe keeping.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey Nouvellechef, you have beautiful shots up there. Do you have any pull with getting our Bud of the month back??? Your shots reminded me of that.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 19, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Nouvellechef, you have beautiful shots up there. Do you have any pull with getting our Bud of the month back??? Your shots reminded me of that.



I saw you ask him and he said something about having issues sizing/moving images. Have not heard anything since. Maybe ask him again. I know he said he was a big proponent of BPOTM.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2014)

I have been like a nagging wife... I don't even nag mr rb....I am at a loss and embarrassed...PJ won with a beautiful shot well over a month ago and has not been posted...Can you do it?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh man. I doubt it. I can peek around though. Would think its just pretty easy.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 28, 2014)

beautiful pics. chef... looks like some dank.


----------



## bibi123 (Nov 26, 2014)

I am about to pop a few more gems of Purple Wreck crosses from BBP I have been safe keeping.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 26, 2014)

I wouldn't expect anything less from you N-Chef!

Thanks for sharing your dank with us!


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 24, 2014)

:48: thank you


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice pics bro great work


----------



## SeriousPlanes (Dec 28, 2014)

dam i haven't seen bud that good.... thats crazy


----------



## THCmagnet (Feb 27, 2015)

These are all your personal plants?


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice pictures, love it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 14, 2015)

Man, where can i get some dank like that NC!?


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 22, 2015)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Man, where can i get some dank like that NC!?


 
Haha. I still have some of these in the stable. But they are fading soon, been 4 years. Thanx again.



THCmagnet said:


> These are all your personal plants?



Yes sir.


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2015)

Nchef...what up Brosef? Long time no hear from. Hope all is well.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 22, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Nchef...what up Brosef? Long time no hear from. Hope all is well.


 
What's good man. Busy busy. I see your rocking some LED still. Glad its working for ya. I am gonna try and pop in more.


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey Buddy. Still rocking it, I see. Made the move to the west coast and been hanging with NCH


----------

